# Dark spots on clothes...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get those dark spots out of clothes that have been through the dryer? All of my family's shirts have tiny dark spots all over the fronts of them! They're just dark spots so, of course, they aren't visible until I take the clothes out of the dryer! If it helps, I think they started out as food stains so they're probably oil based.

Please tell me there's some way of getting rid of them.

RedTartan


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

There is a new Shout product out that might do it. I don't know the name of it though but it would be by the regular Shout stain remover.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks, Ardie, I'll look into it. 

This is the one drawback to frontloading washing machines. You can't soak clothes. I used to fill the washer in the evenings and leave the lid up, so it would fill but nothing else. Then I'd shut the lid in the morning and let it finish. It was great! I have 4 sons and inspecting their clothes for spots would take all day! Why can't they make a machine or detergent that will get the spots in the normal wash cycle? Grrrrr.

 RedTartan


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

my Front load has a soak option....never tried it though

I notice more spots on our clothes with the FL Washer.....I think it is cause that soap goes down the despenser thingy and right onto the clothes.....and then there is less water to swish it around with......

stain-remover (shout, sprayNwash, etc), wash, hang.....that should get rid of the spots...if not you can repeat.....I just re-add these items to the loads that are going thru the wash anyway.....sometimes I do a "Shout" load .....which is one in which nearly every item has been shouted and needs hung!

Rachel


----------

